# Neues aus dem Siegerland



## Fischloch (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle im Forum,
da ich gestern schon mal ein wenig geschrieben habe und meine Fragen beantwortet wurden, möchte ich mich, bzw. den Teich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Wir haben den Teich jetzt seit ca. 3 1/2 Jahren und mittlerweile auch so, wie er auch angedacht war.
Er ist inzwischen ausreichend bepflanzt und unsere Fische fühlen sich scheinbar ganz wohl.
Mit den Pflanzen war anfangs ein 'kleines' Problem, da wir vom 'Fachhandel' zwei __ Graskarpfen zur Algenbekämpfung gekauft hatten.
Ich werde wohl nie vergessen, wie der Verkäufer uns die Fische als bestes Mittel gegen Algen verkauft hat.
Na ja, was soll ich sagen, die zwei haben alles außer Algen gefuttert!
Das Problem hat sich aber inzwischen erledigt und der Teich hat sich von dem Kahlschlag erholt.
Zur Zeit tümmeln sich 4 Goldorfen, 3 Blauorfen, 3 Gold-/ Blaue Orfen (Nachwuchs), 2 große und 3 kleine __ Sonnenbarsche (die großen haben diese Woche gelaicht), 9 Bitterlinge (natürlich mit Muschlen) und Unmengen (ursprünglich 10 Stück!) an __ Moderlieschen in unserem Teich.
Eingesetzt haben wir auch Gründlinge und __ Schmerlen, aber die wurden nie wieder gesehen….
Der Teich ist ca. 5 (6) Meter lang und ca. 4 Meter breit und in der Tiefzone ca. 1,2 Meter tief.
Als Filter verwenden wir (seit diesem Jahr) zwei Kreisläufe, zum einen Druckfilter mit eigener Pumpe und UV Lampe im Rücklauf und zum anderen einen modifizierten Bio-Filter mit eigener Pumpe und UV Lampe im Vorlauf.
So, was noch???
Ach ja, in Kürze sollen noch ein paar (3 Paar) Edelkrebse einziehen, ansonsten bleibt es bei dem Besatz.
So, das war es wirklich mit der ‚kurzen’ Vorstellung.
Das sollte auch reichen, da alle anderen im diesem Forum mehr oder weniger die gleiche ‚Macke’ haben. 

Gruß, Fischloch

P.S. Der Name ‚Fischloch’ wurde durch meine Frau ‚erfunden’, sie nennt so die klassischen ‚250 Liter Teichwannen’ mit mehr Fischbesatz als Wasser…..
Aber jedem das seine, wenn es einen glücklich macht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo Fischloch ( oderwieistdeinrichtigername )


Erst mal Herzlich :Willkommen2  bei uns!


Also das


			
				Fischloch schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich mit Muschlen



und das



			
				Fischloch schrieb:
			
		

> UV Lampe



verträgt sich nicht so gut miteinander. Du tötest mit den UVC die Nahrung der Muscheln. Das macht man nicht. 

Deine Frau wird hier mit dieser Aussage



			
				Fischloch schrieb:
			
		

> Der Name ‚Fischloch’ wurde durch meine Frau ‚erfunden’, sie nennt so die klassischen ‚250 Liter Teichwannen’ mit mehr Fischbesatz als Wasser…..
> Aber jedem das seine, wenn es einen glücklich macht.



viele Freunde im Forum finden.

Das erst mal von mir, zu den anderen Kleinigkeiten die mir auch noch aufgefallen sind gebe ich anderen die Chance sich zu äußern.

.


----------



## DJ BigMac (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

denke auch dass sie dadurch viele freunde finden wird. ganz ehrlich, ich hätte gerne was grösseres, aber hab dazu in meinem minigarten (passivhaus mit garten) keinen platz für was grösseres....

ansonsten zu eurem teich, sehr schick gemacht, würde mir ehrlich gesagt auch reinlaufen


----------



## Fischloch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Guten Morgen ihr Zwei und vielen Dank für das herzlich Willkommen.
Zum Thema UV Lampe und __ Muscheln, da gebe ich Volker recht.
Ich weis das es sich nicht zu 100 % verträgt, aber wenn der Teich im völlig trübe ist, schmeißen wir für ein paar Tage die Lampen an.
Zu dem Thema Fischloch möchte ich doch noch ein paar Worte der Aufklärung sagen, nicht das es falsch rüber kommt.
Es gibt sehr schöne, kleine Artenteiche, die man mit einer kleinen Teichschale realisieren kann.
Aber es gibt auch leider Menschen, die aus Trotz und 'Fachberatung' im 'Fachhandel' große Kois, Orfen oder sogar Sterlets in einer 250 Liter Wanne halten.
Das sind dann die so getauften 'Fischlöcher' und aus unserer Sicht nicht wirklich erstrebenswert.
Wir selbst haben auf Sterlets verzichtet, nicht zuletzt durch die Informationen aus diesem Forum.
Wie gesagt,ein Teich muss ja auch zu den gegebenen Umfeld passen.
Ich hätte auch gerne einen großen Schwimmteich, aber das gibt unser Grundstück nicht her.
So, ich hoffe das ich noch mehr konstruktive Kritik erhalte, man lern ja schließlich immer dazu.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Duuuuuuhuuu Fischloch!

Bitte bitte sag uns doch Deinen Vornamen.

Fischloch ist einfach blöd zu schreiben.

Danke, hier sprechen sich alle mit Vornamen an. Ist doch persönlicher, oder?

Wir sind doch hier eine große Familie.
.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Servus Fischloch

Mein Name ist Helmut 

Herzlich Willkommen  



> Ich weis das es sich nicht zu 100 % verträgt, aber wenn der Teich im völlig trübe ist, schmeißen wir für ein paar Tage die Lampen an.


UV-Lampe:
Sie tötet die Algen "Schwebalgen" ab. Diese werden dann durch den Filter hindurch zurück in den Teich gespült und bilden wieder die Nährstoffe für die nächste Algengeneration. Mit abgetötet werden auch die "Guten" Bakterien und Kleinstlebewesen. Genau die braucht aber die Muschel zum überleben.

Gegen die Schwebalgen helfen viele Pflanzen, besonders Schwimmpflanzen. Wie __ Muschelblume, Wasserhyazinthe usw..

Lies dir mal unser Basiswissen (< Klick in meiner Signatur) durch.


----------



## Fischloch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo noch mal.

Ich werde mich wohl noch etwas eingewöhnen müssen....

Also vorab, mein Vorname ist Ilias und Fischloch ist in der Tat ein selten blöder Name.
Na ja, als ich mich in dem Forum angemeldet habe, kam auch der Spruch meiner Frau und schon hat man einen seltsamen Namen.

Im Gegensatz zu einigen hier im Forum möchte ich aber trotzdem die 'falsche' Tierhaltung nicht völlig verurteilen.
Wenn jemand mit seinem Teich und den Tieren glücklich ist, das soll er das auch sein. 
O.K. Die Tiere sollten sich in dem Teich auch bewegen können... 
Ich selbst bemühe mich um eine 'Artgerechte' Haltung, aber mein Teich ist auch nicht zu 100 % artgerecht.
Das fängt ja schon damit an, das ich trotz allem die UV Lampen temporär einschalte...
Wenn mein Teich ausschließlich Artgerecht sein sollte, müsste ich einiges ändern und dann für mich zu viele Kompromisse eingehen.
Jedem das sein, oder?

Ich habe das gute Stück ja nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen bepflanzt, wie man auf den Fotos vielleicht erkennen kann.
Selbstverständlich habe ich *VOR* dem Teich entsprechende Literatur erworben und das Internet durchforscht.
Aber mein Teich liegt etwas ungünstig und hat fast den ganzen Tag Sonne.
Die Pflanzen, __ Schnecken und __ Muscheln bekommen das alleine nicht hin, also muss ich etwas nachhelfen.
Gut, alternativ könnte ich auch meinen Fischbesatz reduzieren, aber das kommt zur Zeit nur für die __ Moderlieschen in Frage.
Hier bin ich halt etwas egoistisch, aber so lange es den Tieren gut geht, kann ich damit leben.
Ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht aus dem Forum verbannt werde???
Denn ich glaube das der größte Teil der Mitglieder nicht zu 100 % seine Tiere artgerecht hält.
Trotzdem würde ich mich gerne mit allen anderen hier austauschen, sofern meine Aussage nicht zur völliger Abneigung führt???

So ein Teich ist einfach das Schmuckstück eines jeden Gartens, egal wie groß oder klein er ist.
Und in jedem Fall ein schönes Stück 'Natur' auf seinem Grundstück.
Es sind ja nicht nur die Pflanzen oder Fische die man einsetzt, sondern grade der Aspekt, das die Natur selbst den Teich mit gestaltet.
Sei es in Form der unzählbaren Kleinstlebewesen oder 'unsere' Kröte, die immer im Frühjahr zum ablaichen kommt.
Inzwischen haben wir auch __ Frösche zu Besuch und was mich als Hobby Fotograf besonders freut, sind viele unterschiedliche Arten von __ Libellen.

Na ja, was soll ich noch sagen?
Bis zu einem eventuellen 'Rausschmiss', werde ich mich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen mit den anderen Mitgliedern austauschen. 

Gruß, Ilias.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo Ilias! ( geht doch mit dem Vornamen )



			
				Fischloch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht aus dem Forum verbannt werde???
> 
> Trotzdem würde ich mich gerne mit allen anderen hier austauschen, sofern meine Aussage nicht zur völliger Abneigung führt???
> 
> ...



  Warum sollte man?

Da hätte ich schon min.10 x raus fliegen müssen. ( Weil ich manchmal frech bin und fast immer OffTopic Beiträge schreibe.)

Nee, mach dir mal keinen Kopf, so schnell geht das nicht! Hab schon fast 600 x mist geschrieben und bin immernoch hier!  

.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo Ilias!

Also, solange Du hier keinen Trojanischen Krieg vom Zaun brichst, wirst Du wohl nicht so schnell rausgeschmissen. Deshalb auch von mir

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichinfizierten.

Was ist artgerechte Haltung? Ich denke, wirklich artgerechte Haltung ist etwas, was von fast 6.000 aktiven Benutzern dieses Forums wahrscheinlich nicht mal 1% möglich ist. Und ich denke auch, das wir in Deinem Fall (noch) nicht von Überbesatz sprechen müssen. Ansonsten kann ich Deiner Definition von "Fischloch" beipflichten - grad in der letzten Zeit hatten wir wieder viel zu viele davon.

Mich würde nur mal interessieren, ob Du bei dem partiellen Einsatz der UVC mal die Gegenkontrolle machst, ob Deine __ Muscheln noch leben?

Ansonsten viel Spaß bei und mit uns und auf ein freundliches Miteinander!


----------



## Fischloch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo Christine,
ja ich versuche so gut wie möglich den Zustand der __ Muscheln zu prüfen.
Da sie sich aber wenn sie noch leben, immer in den tiefen Teil absetzen und sich dort verbuddeln, ist das nicht so einfach.
Vielleicht ist das auch etwas falsch rüber gekommen, aber wenn ich nur noch maximal 5 cm tief sehen kann und sich der Rest des Teiche als grau / grünes 'Etwas' darstellt, schalte ich die Lampen ein.
Letztes Jahr gar nicht und dieses Jahr bis lang genau 5 Tage.
Ich versuche schon so weit wie möglich, das sich der Teich selbst reguliert.
Dazu habe ich z.B. noch in einer ehemaligen (200 Liter) Regentonne immer etwas __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut, die ich dem Teich zufüge.
Ach ja, dort hat sich auch eine 'Schneckenzucht' ergeben, die wandern ab einer bestimmten Größe natürlich auch in den Teich.
Na ja, eigentlich wandert alles an Kleingetier in den Teich, aber das meiste wird halt als 'lecker Lebendfutter' von den Teichbewohnern begrüßt.  
Gruß Ilias.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Servus Ilias



> ... aber wenn ich nur noch maximal 5 cm tief sehen kann und sich der Rest des Teiche als grau / grünes 'Etwas' darstellt, schalte ich die Lampen ein.



Darf ich Fragen wann dieser Zustand eintritt  

Im Frühjahr ist dies durchaus normal  und vergeht nach ein paar Wochen, wenn die Teichpflanzen in die "Gänge" kommen.

Sollte dieser Zustand aber mitten unter dem Jahr auftreten, dann stimmt etwas nicht. Sehe es als Indikator  

Entweder hast du zu viel gefüttert, daß heißt die Fische haben nicht das ganze Futter verwertet.
Und auch was sie verfuttert haben kommt letztlich auch wieder als Dünger zum Vorschein und ist wieder Algenfutter.

Gegensteuern kannst dann nur bestenfalls mit

nicht mehr füttern
Schwimmpflanzen aller Art, vorzugsweise __ Muschelblume, Wasserhyazinthe, Teichlinsen, usw.
Uferbepflanzungsmenge erhöhen, also Pflanzen pflanzen
Teichfilter-Reinigungsintervall erhöhen, falls nötig, täglich
UV-Lampen lösen nicht die Ursache, sondern nur das Symptom.
Heißt die Nährstoffe bleiben im Kreislauf und werden nicht ausgetragen.


----------



## Fischloch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo Helmut,
das ganze taucht ganz unterschiedlich auf.
Wie gesagt, das letzte Jahr habe ich die Lampen überhaupt nicht verwendet.
Dieses Jahr war der Teich fast von Anfang an trüb, trotz Pflanzen.
Grundsätzlich versuche ich ja den Teich mit Hilfe von natürlichen Mitteln zu regulieren und ich brauche auch kein kristallklares Wasser um glücklich zu sein.
Nur wenn man überhaupt nichts mehr sieht, ist das auch nicht das wahre.
Ich werde trotzdem mal das Basiswissen nach zusätzlichen Pflanzen und deine Empfehlung mit einbeziehen.
Gruß, Ilias.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Servus Ilias

 Es freut mich das du dich mit mir und dem Thema auseinander setzt  
Ein "Anderer" hätte vielleicht schon die Nerven "ins Küberl" geschmissen  

Also versuchen wir deine Teich-Fehlerquellen  zu finden bzw. zu analysieren:


Gibt es irgendwo eine Stelle am Ufer wo durch Regenwasser Erdreich ins Teichwasser gelangen kann. Kannst du das 100% ausschließen.
Füllst du den Teich (Verdunstung oder Teilwasserwechsel)) mit 
Leitungswasser
Brunnenwasser
Regenwasser

Welche Werte haben die einzelnen Wasser
Wieviel fütterst du (ich weis, es macht mächtig Spaß den Fischen beim Füttern zu zu sehen)
Wieviele Pflanzen hast du in der Sumpfzone und welche
Wieviele Schwimmpflanzen hast im Teich schwimmen

So, daß wären einmal meine ersten Fragen und ich hoffe das du mir diese beantworten wirst. Ich will dir helfen das Algenproblem zu lösen, denn ich finde UV-Lampen sind das gleiche wie sämtliche chem. Mittel (Teichklar, Algenstop), die beseitigen alle nur die Symptome, aber nie die Ursache.


----------



## Fischloch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Guten Morgen Helmut,
dann will ich mal versuchen die Fragen zu beantworten.

Zu 1) Ich kann es noch nicht 100 % ausschließen, das Erdreich in den Teich
        gespült wird. Nur zu 99 %, aber beim nächsten starken Regen, werde 
        ich das mal prüfen. Es kann wenn nur an einer Stelle passieren.

Zu 2) Wenn ich den Teich auffülle, dann mit Leitungswasser. Das ist aber 
        dieses und letztes Jahr nur einmal passiert.

Zu 3) Keine Ahnung welche Werte unser Leitungswasser hat. Ich weis das es 
        ein sehr weiches Wasser ist, da unser Trinkwasser aus einer Talsperre 
        kommt.

Zu 4) Das könnte ein 'Knackpunkt' sein.... Wenn es warm ist, über 20°, fütter 
        ich jeden Tag. Zur Zeit gibt es ein Teelöffel diverse Larven und einen 
        Teelöffel Flockenfutter. 
        Wenn ich das so lese, wird mir schon klar, das ich zu viel fütter.
        Das wird ab heute eingestellt, bzw. reduziert.

Zu 5) Zur Sumpfzone, Zyperngras, __ Lilien und __ Pfeilkraut. In der angrenzenden 
        Niedrigwasserzone sind 5 Seerosen eingesetzt.
        Die Tiefwasserzone ist zu 70 % mit __ Wasserhahnenfuß bepflanzt.
        Die zweite Niedrigwasserzone ist zu 60 % mit __ Tausendblatt bepflanzt, 
        dazu kommen noch zwei __ Rohrkolben.
        Umlaufend sind noch 5 Lilien gepflanzt, das war es in großen und 
        ganzen.

Zu 6) Als Schwimmpflanzen haben wir nur 2 Krebsscheren und einen 
__ Wassersalat. Dazu kommen noch bei Gelegenheit zwei große Bunde
__ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut aus meiner 'Schneckenzucht'.

Was noch sehr nachteilig wirkt, ist halt die Tatsache der Sonneneinwirkung.
Der Teich steht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne und hat kaum Schattenspender um ihn herum. Zumindest noch keine, die groß genug sind.
Der zweite Nachteil ist wohl die __ Birke, die zum Teil über dem Teich steht.
Nein, die Birke wird nicht abgesägt. 
Was die Pflanzenrest angeht, so gehe ich regelmäßig mit dem Käscher auf 'Beutezug' und habe mir die überlegt, Edelkrebse einzusetzen.
Na ja, dich denke die Edelkrebse sind in jedem Fall eine Bereicherung für einen Gartenteich und sollen auch deshalb dort einziehen.

So, ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter, mir zu helfen.
Was ich auf jeden Fall machen werde, ist das Füttern stark zu reduzieren.
Schließlich weis ich ja, das die Teichbewohner auch ohne Zufüttern überleben.
Ich habe zur Zeit halt vermehrt zugefüttert, in der Hoffnung das die Sonnenbarschbrut dann bessere Überlebenschancen hat.
Bis lang haben sich nur die Orfen und die __ Moderlieschen vermehrt.
Wobei die Orfen mit nur 3 'Neuzugängen' zu verbuchen sind.

Also ich freue mich auf weitere konstruktive Kritik.

Gruß, Ilias.


----------



## Fischloch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Kleiner Fehler.
Wir sind noch mal mit dem schlauen Buch an den Teich gegangen, um die Pflanzen zu bestimmten. Es ist kein __ Wasserhahnenfuß sonder __ Seekanne, die in der Tiefwasserzone lebt.
Da muss ich wohl noch mal mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens sprechen....


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Servus Ilias

Danke für deine Antworten  

Zu 1) Das ist schon einmal sehr gut das wir auf 99% kommen  
Aber   am Bild sehe ich Rundum große Steine.
Von diesen können Verschmutzungen in den Teich gelangen, vorzugsweise der Rindenmulch der als Weg ebenfalls Rundum angelegt wurde.
Rindenmul in unmittelbarer Teichumgebung ist nicht optimal. Gibt einen guten Dünger im Teich  .

Zu 2 + 3) o.k.

Zu 4) Hast dir selbst beantwortet  

Zu 5) Wie man auch am Foto erkennen kann, viel zu wenige Pflanzen in der Sumpf- und Seichtwasserzone.

Zu 6) o.k.

Sonne hat nur positive Auswirkung  , durch viel Sonne wachsen die "Höheren" Pflanzen am Teich besser (oder hast du dort Schattenpflanzen gepflanzt  ) und entziehen daher noch mehr Nährstoffe den Algen als wenn der Teich abgeschattet wäre. Den Algen ist es egal ob Sonne oder Schatten, die wachsen so oder so.

Die __ Birke hat meiner Meinung keinen negativen Einfluß auf den Teich, ausser Laub- und Blütenfall (der ja abgekeschert wird), ob jetzt Nektar der Blüten (gibts das bei __ Birken überhaupt  ), der eventuell in den Teich fallen könnte eine Auswirkung hat  

Zu den Edelkrebsen kann ich nicht viel sagen, allerdings weis ich, das die kristallklares Wasser brauchen  . Dazu wird sich sicher noch ein Spezi äussern oder du schaust gleich selbst Hier.

Zu deinem Besatz möchte ich nicht viele Worte verlieren, nur soviel,
es sind ein bisschen viele  . Wenn es für dich tragbar ist, würde ich die Orfen abgeben  . Denn die werden für deinen Teich ein bisschen zu groß  .


----------



## Fischloch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo Helmut,
ich danke dir für die schnelle Beratung und die Tipps.

Den Rindenmulch habe ich auch als eventuellen Übeltäter in Verdacht, grade der Bereich unter der __ Birke ist abschüssig zum Teich.
Das werde ich mir beim nächsten starken Regen mal genauer anschauen.
Der restliche Mulch auf dem 'Damm' wird es wohl eher nicht sein.
Der Bereich ist abschüssig vom Teich weg und durch große sowie kleine Steine 'getrennt'.

Die Sumpf- und Seichtwasserzone sollte sich eigentlich von selbst erweitern...
Vielleicht sollte ich dort doch noch mal nachhelfen.
Vielleicht gelingt es mir auch noch mal, der Rand neu zu bepflanzen.
Das habe ich bis lang mit Kokosmatten realisiert, aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.    

Das Thema Edelkrebse werde ich auch noch ausführlich 'studieren'.
Ich habe ja noch bis September ein wenig Zeit.

Tja, das mit den Orfen stimmt wahrscheinlich, aber im Moment kann ich mich nicht davon trennen.
Die 4 Goldorfen sind jetzt ca. 20 cm, die 3 Blauorfen ca. 10 cm und der Nachwuchs (Blaugoldene) grade mal 5 cm.
Allerdings ist mir auch klar, das der Teich irgend wann zu klein sein 'könnte'.
Das ist aber eine Tatsache, ich ich erst mal verdrängen werde...:? 

Gruß, Ilias.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*



			
				Fischloch schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich bis lang mit Kokosmatten realisiert



Hallo Ilias,

die würd ich wieder rausschmeißen - die lösen sich relativ schnell in Wohlgefallen, genauer gesagt in Algenfutter auf!

Besser sind Ufermatten mit Pflanztaschen, wie z.B. von NG.

Fische später abgeben? Je länger man sie hat, desto schwerer fällt es einem - plan mal lieber eine Teicherweiterung, der Schritt ist wahrscheinlich leichter!


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Servus Ilias

Was muß ich denn jetzt lesen  


> Das habe ich bis lang mit Kokosmatten realisiert, aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.



Kokosmatten sind sehr schlecht  

Die lösen (verfaulen, verrotten) sich mit der Zeit auf und geben dabei stetig Nährstoffe ins Wasser ab.

Das würde ich ändern. 

Aber nicht jetzt, sondern im späten Herbst oder erst im zeitigen Frühjahr, gerade wenn der Teich eisfrei wird. Dann schädigst du am wenigsten die Mikroorganismen und Kleinst-Lebewesen im Teich  

*Zum Rindenmulch:*
Wenn mal eine heftige Brise weht, kann der schon mal in den Teich geweht werden bzw. die zerriebenen Bestandteile, weil sie einfach zu leicht sind.

Aus eigener Erfahrung (hab ich immer abkeschern müssen und was ich nicht erwischt habe ist im Teich versunken  ) kann ich dir nur sagen, wenn machbar, ändere es. Du ärgerst dich nur damit.

Nebenbei ist das für __ Nacktschnecken ein traumhaftes "Liebesnest" wo die Eier bestens gedeihen und überwintern.

Ilias, wie man sieht geht noch einiges zum verbessern.


----------



## Fischloch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Hallo ihr zwei,
danke schon mal für die Tipp's.

Das mit den Kokosmatten musste ich auch schnell feststellen und es sind nur noch 4 Stück mit Pflanzen über.
Der Hinweis die ganz raus zu schmeißen und gegen Pflanztaschen zu ersetzen ist wohl die beste Idee.

Das mit dem Rindenmulch werden wir auch mal überdenken.
Ein Unkrautfließ und eine Füllung mit Kieselsteinen sieht sicherlich auch gut aus.

Tja, das mit den Orfen abgeben ist so einen Sache.
Zum einen haben wir die schon von Anfang an und zum anderen sind die Orfen die Fische meiner Frau!!!
Selbst wenn ich die abgeben wollte, gibt es da 'jemanden', der mitreden will.
Im Grunde ist das aber auch nicht so tragisch.
Ein Kollege meiner Frau hat einen sehr großen, ehemaligen Schwimmteich, dort werden die zu großen Fische 'entsorgt'.
Aber wie gesagt, das hat noch etwas Zeit......

Die Idee mit der Teicherweiterung gefällt mir allerdings am besten.
Daran habe ich so noch gar nicht gedacht.
Die Möglichkeit wäre ja noch für ein paar qm gegeben.  

Ansonsten freut es mich, das mir in der kurzen Zeit so viele 'Fehler' aufgezeigt wurden.
So stelle ich mir ein funktionierendes Forum vor.

Wie gesagt, man lern nie aus.

Danke noch mal und Gruß,

Ilias.


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues aus dem Siegerland*

Servus Ilias

Danke für die Blumen ans Forum  

Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spaß hier und ich hoffe du wirst uns laufend darüber Berichten wie es deinem Teich geht.


----------

